# system exit owned mutex BSOD



## rondohatton (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello. Have recently been getting crashes with the above error messege.
No new hardware or software installed.
Virus and memory scans check out ok.

Any fixes or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Any other changes to the system - or things that you've noticed?

Follow the instructions in this post to provide more information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## rondohatton (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello. Thank you for your reply.

I may be wrong but the problem may be solved. I think it was a conflict between the driver for my HDMI device(my monitor) and the driver for my X-FI soundcard.

I disabled the HDMI device in Device Manager leaving the Creative Soundblaster as the only operative audio component and have not had a crash for 2 days now.

It's strange that there never seemed to be a conflict before. But that's Vista for ya!

Thanks again.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that it's probably fixed!

As I understand it, HDMI is capable of handling audio also - so it's not surprising that there could be a conflict there.


----------

